# Evap or faint positive at 6dpo?!



## Georgiegirl

hi first time posting here!
Taken this frer test and there was a faint line immediately but a real squinter, almost a shadow. After 20 mins this shows up!! 
Is this an evap?? It’s kinda darker at the top and bottom...
Any advice is welcome thank you! :) x


----------



## tingley

I can see the line you mean, I can't tell if it is pink or not. Your are super early though. Fingers crossed you get the result you want. X


----------



## Georgiegirl

Thank you :) it’s pink in real life but just not as thick as other line so I’m unsure 
Maybe I’ll try in morning with fmu as this was evening x


----------



## justonemore31

Looks pink to me. The thing is it showed up 20 min later. I would retest.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I wud re test . 6 DPO seems to early but maybe some women implant early im not sure.


----------

